# Looking For RP Families!



## Sea_Salted (Dec 24, 2020)

HI! I'm new to the forums, like really new! Like just set my account up tonight kinda new. ;w; BUT - I'm not new to Fur Affinity or roleplaying in general. I've been in the fandom about a decade now, and have been roleplaying just as long!

I'm a 22/F looking for some roleplay families to join, or perhaps just a singular "caretaker"! I'm hoping to build bonds between our characters, and grow a (or some) platonic friendship(s). I have several characters/sonas, and would love to introduce you to them in a more private setting! Please keep in mind, I am only looking for something platonic. I have been in the furry fandom for nearly half of my life, but have little to no close friends, and gaining some is really what I'm hoping to accomplish here. I do have a Discord, so if you're interested I'd be happy to scoot it on over to you! Thank you for reading. :3


----------



## Kora2001 (Dec 24, 2020)

What "platonic" exactly means in this case?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 24, 2020)

Sea_Salted said:


> HI! I'm new to the forums, like really new! Like just set my account up tonight kinda new. ;w; BUT - I'm not new to Fur Affinity or roleplaying in general. I've been in the fandom about a decade now, and have been roleplaying just as long!
> 
> I'm a 22/F looking for some roleplay families to join, or perhaps just a singular "caretaker"! I'm hoping to build bonds between our characters, and grow a (or some) platonic friendship(s). I have several characters/sonas, and would love to introduce you to them in a more private setting! Please keep in mind, I am only looking for something platonic. I have been in the furry fandom for nearly half of my life, but have little to no close friends, and gaining some is really what I'm hoping to accomplish here. I do have a Discord, so if you're interested I'd be happy to scoot it on over to you! Thank you for reading. :3



Hya! if you want to chat anytime for some safe RP play, feel free to pop a message in the PM's here anytime! (I don't have Discord) <_the cat's eyes glow and a shimmering rift appears. he laughs and jumps into the hole as it closes behind him> _


----------



## Sea_Salted (Dec 24, 2020)

Maku2001 said:


> What "platonic" exactly means in this case?


It just means I'm looking for friends, nothing sexual or romantic.


Mambi said:


> Hya! if you want to chat anytime for some safe RP play, feel free to pop a message in the PM's here anytime! (I don't have Discord) <_the cat's eyes glow and a shimmering rift appears. he laughs and jumps into the hole as it closes behind him> _


Okie, cool! :3 I'll shoot you a pm then!- ^.=.^


----------



## Kora2001 (Dec 25, 2020)

Sea_Salted said:


> It just means I'm looking for friends, nothing sexual or romantic.


I will have to say no for this, but thank you for explanation.


----------



## Sea_Salted (Dec 25, 2020)

Maku2001 said:


> I will have to say no for this, but thank you for explanation.


Hope I don't sound rude, but there was no need to reply if you weren't interested! ;w;


----------



## Kora2001 (Dec 25, 2020)

Sea_Salted said:


> Hope I don't sound rude, but there was no need to reply if you weren't interested! ;w;


You don't and I replied because of the same reason.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 26, 2020)

Im interested, I'm always looking for friends!


----------

